# Configurer Mail



## Palm49 (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour la configuration de "mail" avec un Imac ou un portable, il n'y a aucun souci.
Préférence mail/+/ajouter un nouveau compte.

Mais avec l'Ipad de mon épouse je deviens fou, je n'y parviens pas. Faut dire que je ne trouve déjà pas préférence mail et ajouter un nouveau compte.

En faite je possède un compte pour mon Imac, et je viens de recevoir une nouvelle activation de mon fournisseur ou boite mail si vous voulez pour mon épouse exclusivement.
Comme cela elle a son propre courrier et moi le mien.

Mais je n'y parviens pas.
1) je suis allé dans réglage/ouvrir un autre compte/autre/etc.... et il refuse????

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Larme (6 Décembre 2011)

Une astuce :
Si tu synchronise l'iPad avec ton iMac et que celui-ci a Mail avec le compte adéquate, tu peux y transférer tes paramètres je crois...


----------



## Palm49 (6 Décembre 2011)

Merci.
Si j'ai tout compris, j'ouvre un nouveau compte avec "mail" sur mon Imac et ensuite je ferai une mise a jour en branchant l'Ipad sur l'Imac.
Pourquoi pas, je n'y avais pas pensé du tout.
Je vais essayer ce soir et dans l'affirmative je dirai quoi, pour aider un autre de ce forum qui serait dans la même situation.

@+


----------



## Palm49 (11 Décembre 2011)

Désolé, j'ai tardé à répondre..... petit souci de santé

To Larme : je vous remercie de votre perspicacité, en procédant de la sorte tout est parfait et le "mail" de l'Ipad fonctionne à merveille.

Merci


----------

